# Planet earth 2



## monocotman (Dec 23, 2016)

Just a heads up from this side of the pond.
The 6 part series has just finished and will start in the US at the end of January.
It is simply amazing. Some of the cinematography is astounding.
There were rave reviews and huge audiences in the U.K.
David


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks! 
That is a delightful news as I really like this kind of documentary shows. 
Is David Attenborough narrating the second one?
His voice is great for such film!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2016)

Forget that. Where's my latest season of Sherlock!?


----------



## Secundino (Dec 23, 2016)

We want Wallander ... we want Wallander ... we want Wallander !!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2016)

I think the last BBC Sherlock in the USA was 2014!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 23, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks!
> That is a delightful news as I really like this kind of documentary shows.
> Is David Attenborough narrating the second one?
> His voice is great for such film!!!!



I am pretty sure it is David Attenborough and he's awesome.


----------



## SFLguy (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, it's Attenborough
I'm excited for the next season, I started watching the first season again


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Great to know! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## abax (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh how wonderful! I've been watching the last series over
again as well. I think I'll mark my calendar.


----------



## mhtay1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Is there a documentary particularly for paphiopedilum? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SFLguy (Dec 23, 2016)

mhtay1 said:


> Is there a documentary particularly for paphiopedilum?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


There's not all that much coverage on orchids if any but definitely worth it


----------



## John M (Dec 23, 2016)

Are either of these docs on Netflix? I've decided against getting cable or satalite TV (WAY too expensive) and only get high speed Internet and probably signing up for Netflix. I hear they carry documents in their line-up of choices.

I love David Attenborough as a narrator for these types of docs. His voice is so synomymous with serious, high quality docs about the natural world. I met him many years ago. I bought his book about the Mediterranean region and got him to sign it. It was so-ooo cool to meet him. I was more excited to meet him than any of the Hollywood, TV, or sports celebrities that I've met.


----------



## abax (Dec 23, 2016)

What I like most about his narration is that he has kept
his sense of wonder about the things he's seen...and it
comes across in his voice.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 24, 2016)

Good news on Sherlock as well!
We have three new shows starting Jan 1st. 
With the usual cast. 
David


----------



## emydura (Jan 6, 2017)

If this footage of the Racer Snakes trying to catch the hatchling Iguana is any guide it should be fantastic. That would have to be some of the greatest wildlife footage ever filmed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3OjfK0t1XM


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2017)

Wild.


----------



## Marco (Jan 7, 2017)

I just bought the entire season of dirty jobs with Mike Rowe!

But this is next on the list. I hope it comes out on blue ray. I have blue planet but its on DVD. I love the blue planet series.

David - That clip was crazy.


----------

